# Premium SMS: Bundeskabinett will Kundenschutz verstärken



## sascha (2 Februar 2005)

*Premium SMS: Bundeskabinett will Kundenschutz verstärken - Reaktionen geteilt
*
Das Bundeskabinett will den Schutz vor Missbrauch von Mehrwertdienste-Nummern weiter stärken. Ein entsprechender Gesetzentwurf wurde heute in Berlin beschlossen. Im Mittelpunkt stehen dabei teure Kurzmitteilungen, Premium SMS genannt, Call-by-Call-Verbindungen und 0137-Nummern. Verbraucherschutzverbände begrüßten das Vorhaben als „deutlichen Schritt, Kunden im Bereich der Telekommunikation künftig effektiver zu schützen“. Eher verhalten war das Echo in der Branche selbst. „In vielen Punkten geht der Gesetzentwurf über das Ziel hinaus und behindert seriöse und innovative Diensteangebote, ohne den Kundenschutz spürbar zu verbessern“, erklärte der Branchenverband VATM. 

„Mit dem neuen Gesetzentwurf werden bei der Inanspruchnahme so genannter Kurzwahldienste transparente Regelungen geschaffen, die Verbraucherrechte gestärkt und insbesondere der Schutz der Jugendlichen verbessert“, erklärte das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium und erinnerte daran, dass über Premium SMS vor allem Jugendliche Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nähmen. Tatsächlich waren vor allem die Anbieter von Klingeltönen für Handys in jüngster Zeit verstärkt in die Kritik geraten. Kernpunkt dabei war, dass die überwiegend jungen Kunden nicht ausreichend über die entstehenden Kosten aufgeklärt würden.

Der Gesetzentwurf des Kabinetts sieht vor, dass Anbieter von Kurzwahldiensten dem Verbraucher künftig vor Abschluss von Abonnementverträgen die Vertragsbedingungen in einer SMS mitteilen müssen. Erst wenn der Verbraucher diese bestätigt hat, kommt der Vertrag zustande. Der Abonnementvertrag müsse zudem jederzeit kündbar sein. Verbraucher sollen künftig verlangen können, einen Hinweis zu erhalten, wenn die Kosten eines Abonnements per Premium SMS im jeweiligen Monat den Betrag von 20 Euro überschreiten. Bei Kurzwahldiensten ohne Abo-Vertrag muss der Preis in Zukunft bei allen Angeboten vor Abschluss des Vertrages angezeigt werden, wenn Kosten über einem Euro entstehen. Außerdem muss laut Gesetzentwurf künftig bei jeder Call-by-Call-Verbindung, bei 0137-Rufnummern und bei der Weitervermittlung durch einen Auskunftsdienst der Preis angesagt werden.

„Mit der Stärkung der Verbraucherrechte schafft die Neuregelung gleichzeitig angemessene Rahmenbedingungen für die Unternehmen. Denn auch die Telekommunikationsunternehmen sind auf einen wirksamen Verbraucherschutz angewiesen“, erklärte das Ministerium. Ziel des Gesetzentwurfes sei es daher auch, im Interesse der Telekommunikationswirtschaft unseriösen Anbietern so weit wie möglich Einhalt zu gebieten.“

*Verbraucherschützer fordern Nachbesserungen*

Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) begrüßte den Vorschlag der Bundesregierung zur Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes. "Es sieht so aus, dass die Bundesregierung es nach mehreren zaghaften Anläufen nun tatsächlich ernst meint," sagte vzbv-Vorstand Edda Müller. „Der vorgelegte Entwurf ist ein deutlicher Schritt, Kunden im Bereich der Telekommunikation künftig effektiver zu schützen." Seit Jahren stünden in der Verbraucherberatung Beschwerden über irreführende und betrügerische Praktiken im Telekommunikationsbereich oben an. „Nun schickt sich der Gesetzgeber an, einige dieser Lücken durch Ausweitung des Maßnahmen- und Sanktionskatalogs zu schließen," so Müller. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband hoffe auch in weiteren Punkten auf Nachbesserung. Dies betreffe vor allem die Umkehr der Beweislast zugunsten des Kunden im Falle eines Streits über die Telefonrechnung. "Die Telefonrechnung weist längst nicht mehr nur Verbindungsentgelte aus, sondern entwickelt sich mehr und mehr zu einem Inkassoinstrument für Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten", so Müller. Der vzbv fordert daher die Anpassung des Telekommunikationsrechts an die gängigen Regeln des Vertragsrechts. Weiteren Regelungsbedarf sieht der vzbv in Bezug auf die Telefonsperre. Auch nach dem vorliegenden Gesetzentwurf könnten Mobilfunkanbieter im Gegensatz zu Festnetzbetreibern mehr oder weniger nach Belieben einen Anschluss sperren, wenn der Kunde eine Zahlung schuldig geblieben ist. Darüber hinaus rief der vzvb auch die Unternehmen zu wirksameren Maßnahmen gegen die zunehmende Verschuldung von Kindern und Jugendlichen durch Handys auf. Der vzbv fordert die Netzbetreiber auf, im Fall eines Verstoßes gegenüber dem Diensteanbieter durch Entzug der Rufnummer hart durchzugreifen. Auch die Angebote spezieller Jugendtarife und "kindgerechterer" Mobiltelefone dürften in der Branche keine Einzelfälle bleiben. 

*Branchenverband: „Keine staatliche Überregulierung“
*
Der Verband der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten e.V. (VATM) erklärte, dass der Gesetzentwurf in vielen Punkten „über das Ziel hinaus“ gehe und „seriöse und innovative Diensteangebote“ behindere. „Wo Wettbewerb für Kundenschutz sorgt, bedarf es keiner staatlichen Überregulierung“, erklärte Jürgen Grützner, Geschäftsführer des VATM. Klarere und verbindliche Angaben in der Werbung zu Preis, Anbieter und Leistungsumfang würden zwar vom VATM unterstützt. Zusätzliche Preisansagen der Anbieter seien aber heute bereits gängige Praxis und „innovativer Service im Wettbewerb“. „Gesetzliche Verpflichtungen zur Preisansage sind daher überflüssig und führen zu einer Überregulierung, die letztlich Kundenfreundlichkeit als Differenzierungskriterium im Markt verhindert“, so Grützner. Auch unterstütze der Branchenverband bei Abo-SMS-Diensten ein klares Verfahren bei Vertragsabschluss. Am Markt habe sich das sogenannte Handshake-Verfahren herausgebildet, bei dem der Kunde vor endgültiger Anforderung der Leistung eine Informations-SMS erhält, die er dann bestätigen müsse. Eine Ausdehnung auf andere SMS-Dienste, etwa für den Kauf von Fahrkarten, Kinokarten oder Parkgebühren per Handy, würde die Entwicklung neuer innovative Dienste von vornherein beschränken. Auch eine zusätzliche Kostenkontrolle bei hochpreisigen Premium SMS-Diensten durch sogenannte Warn-SMS werde zwar unterstützt. Eine angemessene Grenze für diese zusätzliche Information liege aber bei 50 Euro, nicht bei 20, wie im Gesetzentwurf vorgesehen.

Auch nach Ansicht des Bundesverbands Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation und neue Medien (Bitkom) schießt der beschlossene Entwurf "über das Ziel eines vernünftigen Verbraucherschutzes weit hinaus". "Der Kunde wird nicht beschützt, sondern bevormundet", sagte Bitkom-Hauptgeschäftsführer Bernhard Rohleder. Beim Griff zum Telefon traue der Gesetzgeber dem Kunden offenbar kaum Eigenverantwortung zu. Rohleder: "Die wenigen schwarzen Schafe können wir wirksam mit den bestehenden Gesetzen bekämpfen. Hier darf nicht eine ganze Branche mit einem völlig überzogenen Regelwerk zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden."

Das Gesetz bedarf der Zustimmung des Bundesrates und soll nach Mitteilung des Wirtschaftsministeriums möglichst im Frühsommer in Kraft treten. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=233


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Verbraucherschützer fordern Nachbesserungen*



das heißt:



> *Telekommunikation: Besserer Schutz gegen unseriöse Telefonfirmen
> vzbv sieht im Regierungsentwurf einen deutlichen Schritt zu mehr Verbraucherschutz*
> 
> 02.02.2005 - Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband - vzbv begrüßt den Vorschlag der Bundesregierung zur Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes. "Es sieht so aus, dass die Bundesregierung es nach mehreren zaghaften Anläufen nun tatsächlich ernst meint," sagte vzbv-Vorstand Edda Müller. "Der vorgelegte Entwurf ist ein deutlicher Schritt, Kunden im Bereich der Telekommunikation künftig effektiver zu schützen."
> ...



und



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Branchenverband: „Keine staatliche Überregulierung“*



das heißt:



> *Kundenschutz darf nicht bevormunden*
> 
> 02.02.2005BITKOM: Gesetzentwurf zur Neuordnung der Verbraucherrechte in der Telekommunikation schießt über das Ziel hinaus
> 
> ...



Wie unterschiedlich doch die Wahrnehmung sein kann...  :roll:


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2005)

> Branchenverband: „Keine staatliche Überregulierung“



bezieht sich auf "„Wo Wettbewerb für Kundenschutz sorgt, bedarf es keiner staatlichen Überregulierung“, erklärte Jürgen Grützner, Geschäftsführer des VATM." 



> Verbraucherschützer fordern Nachbesserungen



bezieht sich auf "Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband hofft auch in weiteren Punkten auf Nachbesserungen im parlamentarischen Verfahren."

In Zwischenüberschriften, die vor allem der Textgliederung dienen, lassen sich eben keine 20 Zeilen unterbringen.


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> „Wo Wettbewerb für Kundenschutz sorgt, bedarf es keiner staatlichen Überregulierung“, erklärte Jürgen Grützner, Geschäftsführer des VATM.


Das ist so intelligent wie der Klassiker: "Nachts ist es kälter als draußen."

Es geht gerade um einen Bereich, wo der Wettbewerb den Kundenschutz nicht fördert. Damit ist der abgeleitete Rest hinfällig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Februar 2005)

[OFFTOPIC]



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> "Nachts ist es kälter als draußen."



Bei diesem Zitat fällt mir immer mein Französischlehrer ein, der ab und zu damit für Erheiterung in der Klasse sorgte (ach, waren wir jung, damals...  ).

Beliebt war auch:



> "Je grüner desto schwimms."



[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2005)

Zum Topic dann noch ein Nachsatz.

Der dringende Regulierungsbedarf zeigt sich in einem Markt, in dem sich der Wettbewerb frei und hemmungslos entwickeln durfte. Der Wettbewerb steuert schnurgerade auf krasse Fehlentwicklungen hin, die unter anderem dazu führen, dass viele Jugendliche in die Verschuldung geraten.

In dieser Situation warnt ein Lobbysprecher vor Überregulierung und grölt Loblieder auf die Selbstregelungskräfte eines freien Wettbewerbs.

Das ist der blanke Hohn.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (2 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gesetz bedarf der Zustimmung des Bundesrates und soll nach Mitteilung des Wirtschaftsministeriums möglichst im Frühsommer in Kraft treten.


_Kristallkugel hervorhol:_
Herauskommen wird wohl wieder einmal ein Wust beliebig interpretierbarer Gummiparagraphen.
Davon profitieren werden, neben den Abzockern, v.A. Heerscharen spitzfindiger Winkeladvokaten, die sie in zahllosen, jahrelangen Prozessen ihrer ohnehin schwachen Wirkung berauben werden. (ABM = *A*nwalts-*B*eschäftigungs-*M*aßnahme).
_Kristallkugel einpack._

Bodenlos naiv sind Appelle an die Verantwortung von Firmen und Netzbetreibern. 
Im Mehrwertnummernbereich werden, wie zB. auch in der Alkoholbranche Regularien trickreich umgangen. (-> Alcopops).
Weil aber bei der Telefonabzocke das Ergebnis nicht für jedermann sichtbar auf der Strasse liegt, wird es wohl erst dann zu wirksamen Verboten kommen, wenn der Verschuldungsgrad zu einer spürbaren Belastung der öffentlichen Kassen führt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,339884,00.html


> Die betroffenen Branchenvereinigungen lehnten die Einschränkungen erwartungsgemäß ab. Der Verband der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten kritisierte die mögliche Kostenwarnung ab 20 Euro. Die angemessene Grenze liege bei 50 Euro, da 20 Euro bereits heute in vielen Fällen der üblichen Nutzung entsprechen würden. Die Preisansagen gehörten schon heute zur gängigen Praxis, sofern der Kunde dies wünsche. Gesetzliche Verpflichtungen zur Kostenansage nannte der Verband überflüssig.
> 
> Auch der Bundesverband Informationswirtschaft, Telekommunikation und neue Medien (Bitkom) erklärte, der Gesetzentwurf schieße über das Ziel eines vernünftigen Verbraucherschutzes hinaus.


no comment....

j.


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2005)

Hier ist der Krokodilstränen-auslösende Text.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2005)

> §66f
> 
> (2)* Unter einer  Zielrufnummer registriert die Regulierungsbehörde nur einen Dialer.*



und was ist mit den schon registrierten Massenalibidialern....

j.


----------



## sascha (3 Februar 2005)

Das Ganze wird vor allem unter folgendem Aspekt spannend:



> (3) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann die Registrierung von Dialern ablehnen, wenn Tat-
> sachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass der Antragsteller nicht die erforderliche Zuverlässigkeit besitzt. Dies ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn der Antragsteller schwerwiegend gegen die Vorschriften dieses Gesetzes verstoßen oder wiederholt eine Registrierung durch falsche Angaben erwirkt hat


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2005)

Auch bei Heise geht es um P-SMS-Nepper.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

*Bundeskabinett glaubt den Kundenschutz in 2005 zu erstärken*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Premium SMS: Bundeskabinett will Kundenschutz verstärken - Reaktionen geteilt


Eigentlich ist schon alles zum aktuellen TKG-Novelierungsverfahren (2005) im Forum 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9297
gesagt worden.
Die gravierenden Aspekte werden u.a. aus der Gegenüberstellung der unterschiedlichen Interessen deutlich. Jetzt sind die Parlamentarier gefragt. Möglicherweise muss das betroffene Volk sich hier noch stärker einbringen und auf die zuständigen Abgeordneten im Wahlkreis (per eMail, Telefax, Anschreiben) zugehen. Sonst werden die TK-Kunden zukünftig nur noch mehr ausgenommen.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=233


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2011)

*Android-Malware abonniert Premium-SMS-Dienste*

Android-Malware abonniert Premium-SMS-Dienste



> Einige Apps aus dem Android Market haben es darauf angelegt,  Smartphone-Nutzer, die sich in in China aufhalten, ungefragt bei  Premium-SMS-Diensten anzumelden.
> 
> Laut Sophos ist der Abschluss des Abos nur erfolgreich, wenn das  Android-Smartphone in ein chinesisches Handynetz eingebucht ist.




Was das Bundeskabinett da dann in China ausrichten will, ist schleierhaft.


----------

